# DBR Axis circa 1994



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Finished al last:

Frame: DBR Axis - True Temper TT Lite - size 18
Fork: Rock Shox Mag 21
Headset: Tioga Alchemy
Stem: Amaro Titanium 90 mm, 0º + SRP cap
Bar: Litespeed al. 585 mm.
Shifters: Shimano Deore XT - slr
Grips: Onza Ulés
Brakes: Shimano XTR M900 + Onza Chill Pills + al. bolts
Brake pads: Windwood Polybrake + WTB Gripmaster DC
Seatpost: Amaro Titanium 27.0 x 350 mm.
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
Seatpost binder: Avenir + Ti. bolt
Front mech: Shimano Deore XT + al. bolts
Cranks + rings: Shimano Deore XT - 22-32-42
BB: Shimano UN-51 - 68 x 110
Rear derrailleur: Shimano Deore XT + al. bolts.
Chain: Shimano HG-70
Cassete: Shimano Deore XT 11-28
Hubs: Shimano Deore XT
Spokes: Wheelsmith DB
Rims: Bontrager BCX 1 / BCX 2
Tubes: Michelin
Tires: Onza Porcupine 2.10 Kevlar
Shark fin: Shimano Deore XT

Weight: 10,970 Kgs.




























Some Scans from the DBR 1994 catalog:




























This was tested in the Spanish BIKE mag:

https://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=273782&page=5

Greetings from Spain.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a very nice bike. I hope my Rockhopper Comp comes out half as well as yours.

Tim


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

VERY nice! Weird that it weighs 24,000 pounds, though!


----------



## k5commando (Feb 18, 2008)

THAT is absolutely beautiful. I'm getting all emotional now looking at all the info you dug up for it. I used to work in a bike shop in high school and build those old DB bikes. I've got a '91 DB Ascent that I'm reworking that I've had since I was 16. Yours just lit a fire under my butt to get mine rolling for some rigid punishment this spring! 

Very nice build!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

woo hoo! 

that is nice, I have (wel the other half now has) the TR version of that bike in blue, and it is very nice indeed...

any chance of seeing the TR part of the catalogue??:thumbsup:


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Sure, here it is:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's a short stem you've got there...
beautifull build. nice job.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I still have a DBR ti from that era in my garage, it's set up with fenders, and a bad paint job, and is the ultimate sleeper super-commuter. How come the catalogue is in spanish?


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes, It´s the Spanish 1994 Catalog.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

hey thanks for that, that my bike, many many years of happy riding/racing on that... we got a few extras here in austalia, onza bar ends and onza HO pedals...


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

So clean......that bike looks amazing.


----------



## Cassady (Feb 6, 2007)

oh wow....

What a ride.


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Next updates: Rigid fork ( any original DB collecting dust on a shelf ??? ) & black Onza bar ends, also looking for a blue 32 hole hub or a Nuke carbon to match the rear one &#8230;

Some more pics ...


----------



## harry_workingman (Feb 28, 2010)

love this bike... soo cool :thumbsup:


----------

